# LoZelda - Twilight Princess W850 Theme



## sketch143 (Dec 1, 2006)

This theme only works on the Sony Ericsson K800/K790 and the W850/W830.. i'm not sure if it'll work with the W900.. but you guys are welcome to try.

So, after playing Twilight Princess on my lovely Wii, i decided to make yet a theme for my phone!







This theme is basically uses a gold/silver scheme. I tried to make the text as visible as possible but this is the best i could do.

This theme comes with the familiar "Zelda select screen theme" as a ringtone and the "Opening the Treasure chest theme" as the message tone.

The package also comes with a screensaver.. the quality is crap, but it's the best i could do..

Enjoy!

Links:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8HD6GSMH
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/43945997/


----------



## Shinji (Dec 1, 2006)

So...freakin....clean!!  I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




compared to the other themes Ive seen out there, this one rocks.  I cant wait to get my W810 for X-mas...wait, I'm not supposed to know I'm getting it =X


----------



## The Teej (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi, I can't seem to download it from MegaShare (something about Download Limit Exceeded, it's because I'm on a proxy).

Any possible way you could upload it somewhere that doesn't ban proxies?


----------



## sketch143 (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.deviantart.com/download/43945997/

try that link..


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2006)

That looks so hawt! Too bad I have a Nokia...


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(sketch143 @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> http://www.deviantart.com/download/43945997/
> try that link..


DeviantArt doesn't allow direct hotlinking to the download from an external site.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Instead go to http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/43945997/ and click the download link on the left


----------

